# Water on floor behind drivers seat



## kells14u2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 1986 300z, to day I have about a inch of water behind the drivers seat. Is there a drain plug, or what can i check to find out why this water is there, isnt there a drain tube system. :newbie: Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

You have a leak, and it rained last night or something.


----------



## verycooljdm (Dec 7, 2010)

Why don't you post some pictures?


----------

